# Interesting Project



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

This is just the start of something I have been wanting to do for a long time, its going to take a few months due to the amount of detail my brother and I will have to put into it. We are thinking of making a heaven and hell scene. The wood table I sanded down from 80 grit to final 120 grit. Once its all filled with images I plan on taking the legs off and making a custom frame to hang this thing. Any ideas for villains or angelic characters are welcomed.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what it is you're doing there. Are you going to carve these figures in? Are you drawing them on? What are you doing with it?


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe wood burning the figures into the table tops?


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

sorry guys i didn't mention its all woodburned on there. Its coming along everytime I get bored or have some free time I add stuff


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That's cool, like tattoos for your table.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work, kinda creepy but nice work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool stuff USMC,
Is your brother in the service? If he is, did you try googling armed forces tatoos, or something similar? Do you have a local tatoo guy that specializes in armed forces tat's? Might be another good source.
BTW, nice job on the woodburning. Should be really nice when it's done. Make sure you post pics.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## GJC (Jan 18, 2010)

*Hobby House*

Hey guys, would this be considered woodworking? 
This is 1 of 3 log cabins a friend of mine started to build because he was bored and always wanted to build a log cabin. Now, 3 cabins later he has got me helping. As you can see, I did supply some damn good windows for it. This is when business is slow during the cold winters here. I think I need a new hobby!:no: I will post some more later on. GregC


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you all for all the praise, and input. I look forward to adding more pics in the near future. ..Oh and that is an awesome log cabin. It reminds me of my time in Yosemite.
My brother is a former Marine also, he did 4 yrs and currently is attending school full time. 
We have scoured most of the tattoo sites here on the web and we plan on doing some military related art soon. 

This is what I got done today


----------



## GJC (Jan 18, 2010)

*Cool Stuff*

Hello, That is some wild and very cool stuff you have there. Its amazing though, I bet this is more of a hobby for you and just like me some of my so called hobby work people would pay BIG money for. Cool stuff...keep it coming!:thumbsup: GregC


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to play this game as a kid called magic the gathering. this is one of the cards the art may go well with your table theme. BTW the table is cool what are you going to seal it with when your done?


----------

